# Spay problems...



## lsavary09 (Dec 8, 2011)

I guess I want to know if this spay job is normal... I took her back to the same vet afterward (who wouldn't come out to see/talk to me) and she said she looked fine apparently. I think it looks bad, what do you guys think?


----------



## storysunfolding (Aug 26, 2008)

Let's preface this with the statement that medical advice for anyone, dogs or people, really shouldn't come from online. In this case, I don't know how long the incision is, the time duration since the surgery, the current size of your animal, the animals current temperment etc. All these, and others, are relevant factors that greatly influence a reasonable opinion.

From an initial glance the top stitch is too high and already showing signs of coming loose. The others were poorly placed in how the flap joins. I won't be a problem since it's obviously holding together and connective tissue doesn't take too long to rebuild, but the scar could have been prettier. Personally, I would have put in more stitches for a cleaner scar and a better appearance. At the same time, I did an internship in micro vascular surgery with a plastics group, we worked on human techniques and I'm a perfectionist.

It looks like there is some localized infection. I would keep my eye on it to see if it gets worse, but it's normal to see some around any surgical incision regardless of antiseptic technique and follow on antibiotics. If it gets noticeably worse or you notice any change in your dogs personality, I would take her back to the vet.

All in all, I've seen much worse.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

It looks sloppy (was it a full-price vet or a low-cost service?), but I think it'll heal fine. If it was a full-price vet I probably wouldn't use him/her for surgeries anymore, though.


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 4, 2011)

I had Lola done at a Humane Society Spay and Neuter Clinic and it looked WAY better than that. The stitches were fine and neat with skin glue over them. I agree with Willowy that this just looks sloppy.


----------



## lsavary09 (Dec 8, 2011)

Hi everyone, so she was 11 lbs, and 4 days post dropped to 10. The suture line was about 5 inches long, I was assured that the scarring would be limited. The surgery was almost $500, that picture was from d 5/6 post op. I do suturing at work, and mine you can barely even tell the animal had surgery. I haven't worked in clinic though so I wasn't sure if this was a typical surgery. :-\ she seems to have a hernia and the scar is quite large and lumpy.  She does cry when I touch around her belly even though its healed up.


----------



## Lamora (Aug 16, 2011)

I and my husband think you should take it to another vet ASAP! something isnt right with it from what we see. Sadie didnt look anything like that, can hardly see the scaring anymore. But that is our opinion. take it to another vet and maybe legal action against this one. Prayers for a speedy recovery for your puppy.


----------



## Lamora (Aug 16, 2011)

Hi! It has been a few days now, I was just wondering how your dog is doing? And you? Please~~Keep us updated.


----------

